# Neck/head pain and pressure??



## nljackson

Does anyone have neck and head pain/pressure??? I have this annoying feeling in my neck 24/7 and it causes alot of pressure in my head on the same side....my boss said pregnancy changes pressure in various places which may explain some of the blurred vision and floaters I have been feeling, but what about the neck and head?? I see the family doctor every few weeks for manipulations to keep my body aligned. You would think this would help..I'm worried it is not just from being pregnant like everyone else keeps telling me, however it did start after I got pregnant....

I don't know anyone else have this?? It would make me feel a little better.


----------



## Skye1

HIya

I think I know what you are talking about. I have it on one side, it runs down one side of my neck, behind my ear and one side of my head, sometimes it feels like pressure and other times it's painful, I get the pain behind one eye and have floaters too. I was full checked out by the eye doctor and even had a head scan. They put it down to stress with me. This was before I got pregnant but it's been alot worse since being pregnant.

:flower:


----------



## Poisonwood

I have had aches in neck/throat ears and head from about wk 18 on with pg and its so bad at moment am off work. Dr said its because hormones change the sinuses and mucus flow (eew) and so blockages cause pain. Im so fed up with it aswell though!


----------



## nljackson

Glad I am not the only one...I was tempted to get a scan but they can't while you're pregnant although it would make me feel better 
Skye1-I think we are talking about the same irritating feeling haha....sometimes its not even the pain it is just soooooo annoying...lol
Poisonwood-well I just finished an antibiotic for amoxicilan that my doc gave me for sinus infection and ear infection it feels a little better since I did that but not really....did yours start only with pregnancy??


----------



## Helly

Ive had these pains every day for 2 weeks, its like someone is squeezing my head in a vice, but more on the left side and a lot of pressure in the left ear and down my neck. Im really getting down over it. Im pretty sure its sinus related, really do need to go the docs! Hope yours eases off soon and im glad you started this thread, I was worried if it was a common thing or not.


----------



## nljackson

Helly said:


> Ive had these pains every day for 2 weeks, its like someone is squeezing my head in a vice, but more on the left side and a lot of pressure in the left ear and down my neck. Im really getting down over it. Im pretty sure its sinus related, really do need to go the docs! Hope yours eases off soon and im glad you started this thread, I was worried if it was a common thing or not.


Mine is on the left side too..ocassionally on the right.I also felt like something was seriously wrong with me...I thought mine was sinus related too but I just finished antibiotics and still the darn neck pain...

It is really stiff today though...:(


----------



## Ember

If it is sinus related, maybe using a decongestant or expectorant would help. Garlic is a natural expectorant, you could take garlic oil pills, or maybe the dr or mw could prescribe you something. Other than that, I'm thinking maybe increased blood volume or maybe muscle tension is putting pressure on a nerve, which can cause neck and head pain and visual disturbances, depending on the nerve/nerves being pushed on.

Hope you find some relief soon! :hugs:


----------



## nljackson

Thank you Ember...also considered the baby sitting on a nerve, but everytime I tell my doc about this and they just seem not to worry....lol....I keep trying to be like hey this is bothering my daily and I cant stand it anymore!!!!


----------



## tashak88

I think I knw what ur talking about....
Ive had what I call a headache for 7 days now...left side, going all the way down into my neck, my left eye twitches constantly...it just feels like my head is going to explode..I have had a sinus infection...thinking that is whats causing it? who knows? 

going to ask my doctor tomorrow....with me personally, if I take a warm bath, and just kinda soak my head underwater for about 10 mins, trying to be relaxed as possible, taking deep breathes and stuff...my pain usually goes away for about an hour, but then returns with a evil vengance...

I hope all of you ladies start feeling better soon....GO AWAY STUPID PAIN! :hugs:


----------

